# NFL fantasy football



## jmgray (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyone have interest in playing a fantasy football league for the upcoming season. Let me know. If there is enough interest I'll create a kkf league.



Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## KCMande (Jun 22, 2016)

We've had one going for a couple seasons, might want to look into either expansion (may already be 12 teams I forget.) or seeing if anyone wants to give up their spot


----------



## CoqaVin (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm down again


----------



## jmgray (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh ok... Didn't even cross my mind to see if there had been one before. Well I would like in. I didn't mean to step on any toes.


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## labor of love (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## panda (Jun 22, 2016)

Go ahead and start the league. Count me in.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 23, 2016)

I am not sure if I want to go again to try and regain some ounce of pride after last year's showing or just limp off with my tail between my legs. Very poor showing.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 24, 2016)

Didn't dardeau draft jimmy graham last year? Way too early I might add!


----------



## rogue108 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm in again.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jun 24, 2016)

I went from winning the league to last, where will I finish this year ?


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2016)

if you suck one year, all the more reason to redeem yourself the next.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jun 24, 2016)

Count me in again, need redemption for a couple of lousy playoff games last year


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 26, 2016)

I will do it again, try and regain some measure of respect :tease:


----------



## jmgray (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok so we are getting closer to fantasy football draft time and I was wondering what the plan is?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## KCMande (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll play again if there is still room


----------



## labor of love (Aug 3, 2016)

Whose the commish? Not it!


----------



## panda (Aug 3, 2016)

jmgray, go ahead and start the league and send out invites to those that have confirmed.


----------



## jmgray (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok I'll start it what platform do you guys prefer espn, nfl.com, Yahoo and ppr or standard. I have played all of these so doesn't matter to me. Just want to keep the same as you guys are use to.


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 4, 2016)

I believe, we used ESPN and it was a PPR format. I forget who was commissioner but if we could get the information from him, all you would need to do is reactivate the old league. This would save you a little time and we would have last year's history.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Aug 4, 2016)

This is the list from last year...........Chuckles was the commish

Hey Guys, 

Right now it appears we have 11 teams.

Dardeau
Adirondack
Chuckles
Labor of Love 
Panda
CoqaVin
KCmande
ChefJimbo
GodSlayer
Mc2442
Knyfenerd


----------



## KCMande (Aug 4, 2016)

ChefJimbo said:


> This is the list from last year...........Chuckles was the commish
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> ...



Wouldn't jmgray make it 12?


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm in again. 

When do you guys want to draft?


----------



## jmgray (Aug 4, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I'm in for sure!





Chuckles said:


> I'm in again.
> 
> When do you guys want to draft?



I would wait until after the 3rd week of preseason. That is when we would be pretty safe from training camp and pre-season injuries. The starters don't play week 4 of pre-season usually. It is bad enough to lose players due to injury in season I would really hate to lose a high round draft pick before the season even starts. 

Jeff


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 4, 2016)

Usually all my drafts end up on the first week of September. Last year I had two drafts in one day and one more the following day. Draft burn out... 

Last year 3 leagues including KKF.


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 5, 2016)

Only draft already set is on 8/31...will be one other one, but don't know date yet.


----------



## panda (Aug 25, 2016)

is anybody setting this up?


----------



## jmgray (Aug 25, 2016)

I will tomorrow I sent chuckles a message asking if wanted to be commish and never heard anything back


----------



## jmgray (Aug 29, 2016)

I have sent up the league. I'm going too need email addresses. As of now it setup as standard PPR.


THanks 

Jeff


----------



## rogue108 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks for getting this going. Email address sent.


----------



## jmgray (Aug 30, 2016)

So far I have received 4 email addresses.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## panda (Aug 30, 2016)

it looks like chuckles renewed the league from last year.


----------



## jmgray (Aug 30, 2016)

Well now I'm confused.

Jeff


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 30, 2016)

I am more than willing to transfer the commish duties but can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this all bungled up now? I hope not. I believe I renewed the league, invited jmgray and set up the draft for Monday at 10:00pm EST. 

If this works post in the thread to bump it. 

If any of this is a problem shoot me a PM. If there are a number of issues with the draft time I can change it. I was hoping to not be too early for west coast and not too late for east coast. 

If we are missing somebody I will keep it 12 team with Jmgray as #12. If we get everybody back we might have to be a 14 team league.


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm going to pass this fall, maybe next year


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 1, 2016)

Bummer dude.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 2, 2016)

I seem to be in with no problem.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2016)

That's good news. 

Looks like we haven't heard from Knyfeknerd yet. Anybody else we are missing?


----------



## jmgray (Sep 3, 2016)

I am going to cancel the other league


----------



## jmgray (Sep 4, 2016)

So do we have 12?


----------



## Dardeau (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah, I've got a busy fall lined up.


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> That's good news.
> 
> Looks like we haven't heard from Knyfeknerd yet. Anybody else we are missing?


 do we have 12?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

Jeff, I just deleted you and reinvited you in Dardeau's place. 

Also, Knyfeknerd just texted me that he is in.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

I was bummed by some ties last year. Would fractional scoring be alright with you guys? And half point PPR?


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 5, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> I was bummed by some ties last year. Would fractional scoring be alright with you guys? And half point PPR?



I'm glad there are 12 teams and not 14. I'm OK with fractional. KInda like 1 pt. ppr. But that's just me. Been planning my draft around the full pt.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 5, 2016)

Everybody ready for the draft tonight? I'll be flying blind this season. I haven't had as much time to
Do research or watch Preseason games like in the past. Watching the saints in preseason certainly didn't do much to motivate me either lol.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

I am nervous for this draft. Not sure it will work on a phone or iPad and am not crazy about a commissioner auto drafting.


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 5, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> I am nervous for this draft. Not sure it will work on a phone or iPad and am not crazy about a commissioner auto drafting.



If you want, I'll draft for you. Since your in Minneapolis, I'll make sure you get Teddy Bridgewater. :viking:


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

U can change the setting for the breakers from none to a few options. Highest score of qb, rb, wr, or bench. I'm fine with fractional scoring but in theory you could still wind up with a tie.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 5, 2016)

I think you can draft from the espn website directly off your phone if the app gives you problems.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 5, 2016)

Has a buy in been discussed yet?


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

Buy in has not been discussed. Might be tough with so little time left.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

> If you want, I'll draft for you. Since your in Minneapolis, I'll make sure you get Teddy Bridgewater.



Too soon.


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm down with buy in


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

Thy968195 would you like to participate in our fantasy league? 'Cause you seem awesome.


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> I am nervous for this draft. Not sure it will work on a phone or iPad and am not crazy about a commissioner auto drafting.


 If you loggin to a mock draft the Is test to make sure your computer is compatible with the espn live draft and if not the Is a version called live draft lite which is a dumbed down version with not as many drills.


----------



## panda (Sep 5, 2016)

Bradford reunited with all day.


----------



## panda (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes on frac, no on half point ppr, gotta be full


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm hoping that we don't lose internet as winds are starting to pick up here


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

Just finished a draft on my phone so I am good. Anybody else have opinion on PPR? I think the draft is open now so I may not be able to change it.


----------



## jmgray (Sep 5, 2016)

i would vote for 1 pt ppr


----------



## labor of love (Sep 5, 2016)

Ppr definitely!


----------



## rogue108 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fractional yes. Full point PPR


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry I missed doing the draft live, will have to live with the auto drafted one. Love drafting a TE that is out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## panda (Sep 8, 2016)

if you're referring to eifert, i've got two so i can spare one. sent you a trade request.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2016)

Feel changing the scoring after the draft is kinda sketch. Need half the teams to say go for it before kickoff Thurs. That appears to be one more.


----------



## ChefJimbo (Sep 8, 2016)

:doublethumbsup: 1PT PPR


----------



## Adirondack (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm not from Chicago but I'll vote again(in case I wasn't counted a few pages ago). Full point ppr.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 8, 2016)

Full point PPR in place.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw the offer last night Panda, was going to respond this morning but unless you cancelled it, it was automatically cancelled once I dropped Eifert (have at him) on a pickup I already had scheduled. The switch in receivers did not balance it out for me anyway. Probably should have kept him, but will probably be shuffling the roster enough that I did not want to lock up the spot for him.

Only caught the last 1.5 qtrs, but CJ Anderson and the line was looking pretty good against a very good defense :biggrin:


----------



## panda (Sep 9, 2016)

30pts from little pudgy CJ holy crap~!


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 11, 2016)

Does ESPN suck right now?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 13, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> Does ESPN suck right now?



Yeah the fantasy app crashed!!!


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 23, 2016)

Is it just me or did Craig start Big Ben and Dez Bryant this week?


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 23, 2016)

ESPN in general sucks for the last couple months, not sure is FF took them by surpise. I have been defaulting to foxsports lately.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 25, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> Is it just me or did Craig start Big Ben and Dez Bryant this week?



Sorry...been busy this week. I actually started dak and 2 others on byes this week in another league too. Uhh...and that league actually has money on the line. my bad.


----------



## panda (Oct 25, 2016)

Craig just sucks at fantasy football. &#128512;


----------



## panda (Nov 29, 2016)

close game chucks. it's annoying that i have the most points scored but sitting at 8-4


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats to Panda for winning the championship! 

And thanks to everyone for playing this year I think it was a success. If there is anything we need to remember for next year please post it here as I will surely forget everything by the time the season comes around again.


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2017)

good game(s) chucks :buttsmack


----------



## rogue108 (Jan 7, 2017)

It would be nice if we didn't play into Week 17 when players are being rested. It wouldn't have mattered because Panda had me beat after the 1st round. It was an insane week of scoring. See you all next year.


----------



## panda (Feb 11, 2017)

watch this video guys, total riot.
[video]https://www.facebook.com/andrew.may.5648/videos/1227313200687092/[/video]


----------

